# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  چرا سایت های ایرانی شبیه هم هستند

## jamejam123

سلام
چرا اکثر سایت ها شبیه هم هستند،یعنی بالای صفحه ،منو، هدر،در وسط بدنه سایت و بالاخره در پایین فوتر قرار دارد. بیشتر(سایت های ایرانی این چنیند).
چرا طراحان سایت این یکنواختی را بهم نمی زنند.
خلاقیت در بچه های کامپیوتری خیلی پایینه.حتی تو خود من.
چگونه می توانم خلاقیت خود را در زمینه طراحی بالا ببرم.
میشه دو سه تا سایت ایرانی که با خلاقیت طراحی شده اند معرفی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## e_a_23

سلام
مدتیه که این موضوع خلاقیت ذهن منو هم درگیر کرده.واقعا وقتی سعی می کنم که کاری ارائه بدم و طرحی بزنم که تکراری نباشه تقریبا عاجزم.و فکر می کنم تقصیری هم نداریم.نظام آموزشی در کشور ما جوریه که خلاقیت رو در همه ما می کشه.همینه که الان تقریبا همه سایت ها ساختمان کلی یکسانی دارند.باید به خودمون فشار بیاریم تا بتونیم ایده های جدیدی داشته باشیم.
این هم یک نمونه سایت که ظاهر متفاوتی داره: http://armitis.com

----------


## ravand

چیزی رو که همیشه بهش معتقد بودم رو میگم. من فکر میکنم توی کشور ما هر کسی سر جای خودش نیست. مثلا توی یه شهری یک دکترای فیزیک رو میکنن شهردار .میگن سوادش بالاست. نمیگن این یارو اصلا برای این کار ساخته شده یانه؟!
من فکر میکنم یه سایت رو فقط یه برنامه نویس نمیتونه بسازه و باید از یه گرافیست هم کمک بگیره. یکی طرح رو بکشه و گرافیست طرح رو ایجاد بکنه و برنامه نویس کار اخر رو انجام بده. من هر کاری ام میکنم چون گرافیکم ضعیفه نمیتونم طرح خوبی در بیارم نمیتونم برم هم برنامه نویس بشم و هم گرافیست . خیلی وقت میخواد. این نظر من بود.

----------


## tamafi6

يكي ازدلايل مهم اينه كه اكثرافرادباطراحي آشنايي ندارن وازسرويسهاي آماده براي وبلاگ نويسي استفاده ميكنن دوم چونكه اكثرسايتهاي ايراني براي تبليغات ودرآمدسايت راطراحي ميكنن طوري طراحي راانجام ميدن كه تويك صفحه ازكوچكترين جاي خالي براي جادادن مطلب استفاده كنند براي همين نميتونن براي زيبايي اون وقت بگزارن براي طراحي هاي خلاقانه تنهاراه شكستن اين شرطي سازيها هست.

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

سلام
با نظر جناب راوند کاملا موافقم! طرح را بدید 1 طراح این کاره بزنه! بعد طراحی را انجام بدید!

----------


## e_a_23

خب برای اینکه بتونیم یه طراح خلاق باشیم چیکار کنیم؟همه توجهمون هم روی طراحی هست فرضا

----------


## saeed_sho

کسی طراح آشنا سراغ نداره؟
طراح برای مشاوره هم پول میگیره؟

----------


## na_des

سلام دوستان 
به نظرتون بهتر نیست که تاپیکی با عنوان معرفی سایت های خلاق داشته باشیم ؟
شاید به این واسطه هرکس سایتی که میشناسه معرفی کنه و شاید کم کم سلیقه طراحان و برنامه نویسان هم بهبود پیدا کنه 
تو این تاپیک سایت هارو به نقدبکشیم و هرکسی که میتونه در رابطه با کارهای فنیش نظر بده و تجربیاتش حتی اگر شده محدود در اختیار بقیه هم قرار بده

----------


## Mohsen.

به نظر من مهمترین مسئه اینه که متاسفانه اکثر ما بخش طراحی سایت شامل یاد داشتن فتوشاپ, CSS, HTML, JavaScript میدونیم. در حالی که پیاده سازی یک طرح به عنوان یک فایل HTML تا طراحی اون در فتوشاپ مسئله واقعا جدایی هست.
به نظر من روند ساخت سایت دارای دو جنبه است: یکی طراحی سایت شامل پیاده سازی طرح در فتوشاپ یا هر نرم افزار دیگه طراحی
دومی برنامه نویسی سایت که خودش شامل سمت سرور و سمت کلاینت میشه. حالا ممکنه یک نفر هم سمت سرور بدونه هم سمت کلاینت.
همین که مدیران یک شرکت یا سرپرست گروه ها از یک برنامه نویس سمت کلاینت انتظار دارند طراحی سایت رو هم انجام بده کار رو اشتباه میکنه. و باعث میشه طراحان واقعی که ایده های نابی دارند ولی بدلیل اینکه برنامه نویسی سمت کلاینت رو نمیشناسند وارد این حوزه نشند.
به هر حال از یک آدم نمیشه انتظار داشت هم طراحیش خوب باشه هم برنامه نویسیش.
انشاالله خودمون درستش میکنیم :D

----------


## Mohsen.

> سلام دوستان 
> به نظرتون بهتر نیست که تاپیکی با عنوان معرفی سایت های خلاق داشته باشیم ؟
> شاید به این واسطه هرکس سایتی که میشناسه معرفی کنه و شاید کم کم *سلیقه* طراحان و *برنامه نویسان* هم بهبود پیدا کنه 
> تو این تاپیک سایت هارو به نقدبکشیم و هرکسی که میتونه در رابطه با کارهای فنیش نظر بده و تجربیاتش حتی اگر شده محدود در اختیار بقیه هم قرار بده


حرف من در اینجا هم مصداق داره. واقعا از یک برنامه نویس انتظار میره که سلیقه طراحی داشته باشه؟

----------


## na_des

> حرف من در اینجا هم مصداق داره. واقعا از یک برنامه نویس انتظار میره که سلیقه طراحی داشته باشه؟


به نظر من هر فردی در هر سطحی باید خلاقیت داشته باشه 
حتی یک برنامه نویس خلاق بهتر از یه برنامه نویس معمولیه 
حتی اگه کاملا بخش های گرافیکی به طراح وب بسپارید برای پیاده سازیه اون طرح خلاق نیاز به یه برنامه نویس خلاق داریم . به نظرتون در کد نویسی خلاقیت مطرح نیست ؟

----------


## Mohsen.

به نظر من مسئله برنامه نویسی با طراحی کاملا متفاوته. درسته در پیاده سازی یک طرح به فایل html نیاز به خلاقیت هست. اما این با ایجاد طرح کلی سایت فرق میکنه.
حالا دوستان ممکنه نظرات متفاوتی داشته باشند.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

> برای اینکه بتونیم یه طرح خلاق داشته باشیم باید چیکار کنیم ؟


سلام . خلاقیت بستر دارد , و بستر آن مهارت است . 

این جمله رو من همیشه به یاد دارم و مد نظرم هست که اگر بخوام کار در خور توجهی انجام بدم باید مهارت کافی رو براش کسب کنم . من طراحی و دستی بر آتشش دارم , و در کنار کارهام اون و داشتم برای روز مبادا که اگر مجبور شدم , بتونم یه طراحی خوبی برای پروژه ام داشته باشم . دوران تحصیلم ( نرم افزار ) خوندم , و مباحث اون و دنبال کردم ( شی گرایی , دیتابیس و ... ) . الان چرا باید از خودم انتظار داشته باشم که متخصص UI باشم ؟ و در این زمینه خلاق !!!

یه چیزی رو در کار آفرینی خوندم و اونم عملکرد ضمیر ناخودآگاه در بروز خلاقیت هست . یعنی بعد از اینکه شما به مهارت می رسید در یه زمینه , ذهن شما با تمرکز روی اون موضوع خلاق میشه . مثلا طراح هستین و مدتها ذهن رو درگیرش کردین . گاهی بعضی پروژه ها چنان در ذهنت میشینه که حتی توی خواب هم داره روش کار می کنه و در لحظاتی ایده هایی براش خلق می کنه که به ذهن آدم عادی نمیرسه ...

پس اول باید در کاری به مهارت برسیم , بعد می تونیم در اون کار خلاقیت به خرج بدیم . 


از شیره او من شیر دلم        در عربده اش شیرین سخنم
می گفت که تو در چنگ منی      من ساختمت چونت نزنم
من چنگ توام بر هر رگ من        تو زخمه زنی من تن تننم

آیا بدون دانستن عمیق  زبان و ادبیات فارسی میشه شعری مثل این شعر مولانا سرود ؟ و خلاقیت به خرج داد ؟ ما همه مون ساز دیدم پس چرا نمی تونیم همچین شعری بگیم ؟ مهارت اون نوع نگاهش رو به جهان اطرافش تغییر داده .

زخمه اون چیزیه که میزنن به ساز و صدا میده , این رگ های تنش رو سیم چنگ تشبیه کرده و تن تننم و اون صدای تن تن ساز ... ( چونت نزنم یعنی طعنه بهت نمیزنم , باید در این واژه ها غرق باشه تا بتونی اینجوری ازشون استفاده کنی ... )

طراحی , برنامه نویس و هر متخصصی باید زندگی خودش رو وقف اون کار بکنه . تا نگرشش به اطراف از حالت عادی فراتر بره . یه مدرس نقاشی به من می گفت بارها توی خیابان ( مکان های عمومی ) نزدیک بوده برام مشکل به وجود بیاد , وقتی به خودم اومدم خیره بودم به چهره طرف یا اندام کسی , و اون نمی دونسته که من دارم اون حالت سایه ایی که افتاده بین چشم و بینی شو بررسی و توی ذهنم ترسیم می کنم ... 

باید با کار اینجوری درگیر باشید ... مثلا یه بسته پفک و دست یه بچه می بینی دیدگاه طراح گونه داشته باشی , بگی رنگش بد نیست , نارجی با آبی خوب کار شده , راستی اگر چی توز از من یه سایت بخواد طرحش چطور میشه ؟ توی یه مقاله انگلیسی ( زبان ) خوندم که توصیه کرده بودم دفتر درست کنید برای اسکچ زدن و این و همراه داشته باشید , ایده ها تون و سریع توش طراحی کنید .

میری غرفه کتاب کامپیوتر , بعدش برو معماری و ببین ! گرافیک و ببین ! کتاب های رنگ و تهیه کن , مطالعه در این زمینه ها کمک می کنه که مفاهیم و یادبگیرید . 

هنر رنگ یوهانس ایتن  ( کامل نخوندمش تو نوبته ولی این و توصیه کردن برای درک مفاهیم رنگ ) , مبانی سواد بصری - ترجمه مسعود سپهر , الان چاپ سی و یکم اش هست و توصیه اش می کنم . روانشناسی کاربردی رنگ ها ( پنتون ) - روح الله زمزمه . این رو هم توصیه می کنم تهیه کنید . در مورد تایپو گرافی هم فکر کنم آقای فرشید مثقالی یه کتاب داشته باشه که یکی از دوستان یه بار اینجا گمان توصیه اش کرده بود . 

بعدش به نظرم سری هم به بازاریابی اینترنتی بزنید تا حل مسائله برای مشتری رو خوب درک کنید ( خصوصا برای جایی که با فروش سر و کار دارید ) . و البته اینها جدای از مفاهیم کاربردپذیری و ... هستند .

به هر حال من به عنوان کسی که قراره با طراح کار کنم و طراحی و برای خودم دوست دارم و برای مواقع ضروری که اگر طراح نبود یا چون شرکت ها کوچیک هستند باید آچر فرانسه باشیم , اینها رو یه سری بهشون زدم , تمرین هم می کنم , شما که کارت این هست و حتی داری کسب درآمد هم می کنی چرا یه دو کتاب نمی خونی ؟ چرا یه مجموعه آموزشی Photoshop و Illustrator تهیه نمی کنی تا در ابزار مهارت داشته باشی ؟ 

( اگر در حرفهام کلمات توصیه ایی هست ( مثل : اینها رو ببیند یا تهیه کنید و ... ) , جسارت نباشه که بدون منظور هست و دیگه اون لحظه این کلمات اومده به ذهنم . )

و در نهایت این یادمون باشه که وب اثر هنری نیست .

----------


## e_a_23

بی نهایت ممنون از پاسختون جناب "بهزاد علی محمد زاده".من جوابمو گرفتم.واقعا تا آدم غرق در کاری نشه و مهارت لازمو پیدا نکنه نمی تونه تو اون کار خلاق باشه.پس باید بیشتر و بیشتر تمرین کنیم و به قول شما در کنارش مطالعه داشته باشیم.
واقعا لذت میبرم از فضای صمیمانه ای که در این تالار وجود داره و همه به هم کمک می کنن.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

... پیشنهاد می کند که سیستم ها و کاربردهای تحت وب ((* شامل ترکیبی بین نشر چاپ و توسعه ی نرم افزار, بین بازاریابی و محاسبه, بین ارتباطات داخلی و رابط های خارجی و بین هنر و تکنولوژی* )) باشند . راجر اس پرسمن , مهندسی نرم افزار .

----------


## jalil_gh

> واقعا تا آدم غرق در کاری نشه و مهارت لازمو پیدا نکنه نمی تونه تو اون کار خلاق باشه


البته این همه ماجرا نیست. خلاقیت هم یه مهارته و با تمرین میشه اونو ارتقا داد. Andy Hunt یه کتابی داره به اسم Pragmatic Thinking and Learning Refactor Your Wetware. تو این کتاب روش‌هایی برای ارتقا و بهبود خلاقیت ارائه شده که میتونه مفید باشه.

----------


## dousti_design

بخاطر اینه که همه کپی کاری میکنن! مثلا یه برنامه نویس وب بجای اینکه یه چارصد پونصد تومن بده یه psd براش طراحی کنن و اونو html کنه فقط اینو سرچ میکنه: free web templates

----------


## toranj71

به خاطر اینکه فرهنگ کار گروهی تو ایران جا نیفتاده یک نفر را می بینی ps , html , css , js , jquery , asp , php  همه اینا را بلده آخر چطور ممکنه آدم به همه ی اینها تسلط کامل داشته باشه که این واقعاً یک ضعف بزرگی هست و دومین دلیل استفاده بیشتر سایت ها از قالب آماده هست و سومین دلیل هم که دیگه راحت طلبی انسان و استفاده از cms هست.

----------


## سعید کشاورز

بچه ها همه چی گفتن..حالا منم حرفام رو میزنم:

1) کسایی که C#‎ کار میکنن بیشتر با برنامه های دسکتاپی سر کار دارن..بعدش که میان سمت asp.net اکثر سایت هاشون رو شبیه Desktop app طراحی میکنن..بنده خداها حق دارن تا حالا وب کار نکردن..
2) کسایی که php کار کردن بیشتر سعی کردن روی برنامه نویسی تمرکز کنن..چون واقعا یادگیری حرفه ای php زمان بر هستش..
3)اکثر مشتری ها دلشون نمیاد پول بدن..واسه همین طراح سایت هم نمیاد وقت بزاره تا یه کار تمیز تحویل بده..خوب وافعا طراح حق داره..
4) خیلی ها هستن خودشون همه کاره هستن..برنامه نویس،طراح psd ، تبدیل به html و...خوب دقیقا مثل مدیران ایرانی میشه که هر کدومشون 20 تا سِمَت دارن و به هیچ کاری هم نمیرسن..

----------


## toranj71

واقعاً برنامه نویس در ایران مظلوم هست . پیرو حرف دوست عزیز pro_man وقتی طرف دلش را نمیتونه به هیچ چیزی خوش کنه و میبینه از همه طرف داره حقش خورده میشه دیگه نیازی برای خلق ایده نمی بینه و میاد پروژه های قبلیشو با تغییر اندک تحویل مشتری میده که اگر بازم حقش خورده شد زیاد ضرر کنه

----------


## jamejam123

تشکر فراوان از دوستان عزیز
واقعا خیلی مطالب مفیدی یاد گرفتیم.
میشه یه تاپیک هم درست کنین فقط به برسی سایت هایی که با خلاقیت طراحی شده بپردازه و اونهارو معرفی کنه.

----------


## pish123

نظراتتون جالب و کاملا درسته اما ی نکته ای هم می خوام یادآور بشم(البته با اجازه بزرگترها ی این تالار) تو اینجایی که داریم زندگی می کنیم خیلی از ایده ها ی نو حمایت نمیشه راستش خودم به شخصه یادمه تو دوران تحصیل بارها معلم ها و اساتید محترم که از روانشناسی هیچی بارشون نمیشه ایده های بچه ها رو زیر سوال بردن.و تو لپ کلام اینکه اینجا ایده ها رو له میکنن و وقتی اینطور باهات رفتار بشه وقتی به جایی رسیدی از هر سمتی مدیر نقاش گرافیست مهندس برق یا حتی ابدارچی دیگه حالی واسه ایده جدید نداری .
به نظرم نه فقط تو طراحی سایت که تو بیشتر زمینه ها تو ایران ایده جدید کمه یا اصلا نیست.

----------


## esmaeilbf

> تشکر فراوان از دوستان عزیز
> واقعا خیلی مطالب مفیدی یاد گرفتیم.
> میشه یه تاپیک هم درست کنین فقط به برسی سایت هایی که با خلاقیت طراحی شده بپردازه و اونهارو معرفی کنه.


سایت برسام یک بخشی داره که سایت های جالبی رو معرفی میکنه حتما یه سر بزنید بعضی سایتها واقعا فوق العاده و جذاب طراحی شدن*سایت های خلاق*

بصورت رندوم چندتاییش رو کهنگاه کردم این به نظرم جالب رسید :*http://carlespalacio.com/*

----------


## کامروا

> تشکر فراوان از دوستان عزیز
> واقعا خیلی مطالب مفیدی یاد گرفتیم.
> میشه یه تاپیک هم درست کنین فقط به برسی سایت هایی که با خلاقیت طراحی شده بپردازه و اونهارو معرفی کنه.


قبلا همچین تاپیکی ایجاد شده:

معرفی سایت های خلاقانه و نقد و بررسی


خیلی از سایت هایی که مشاهده میکنیم با استفاده از CMS های آماده ساخته شده اند.

یکی از بهترین راه های افزایش خلاقیت در زمینه طراحی، دیدن زیاد صفحات وب زیبا و خلاقانه هست.

----------


## khanlo.javid

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان :


خوشحالم از اینکه موضوعی به این مهمی داره اینجا بررسی میشه و دوستان نظرات خودشون رو اعلام میکنن ، به نظر من دلیل اینکه طرح ها شبیه به همه اینه که تو ایران به برنامه نویس ها و طراح ها اهمیت نمیدن ، چون مشتری ها اصلا به این فکر نمیکنن که طراح یا برنامه چقدر از زمان و فکر خودشو رو میزاره تا یه طرح جدید ایجاد کنه ، به خاطر همین دستمزدی که به طراح میدن خیلی کمتر از ارزش کار ایشون هستش و این موضوع طراح رو دلسرد میکنه و طراح دیگه هیچ وقت به فکر ارائه طرح جدید تر نیستش ، البته امیدوارم طراح ها با این دید به پروژه ها نگاه نکنن و همیشه سعی کنن طرح های جدیدتر و ایده های بهتری وارد بازار کار خودشون کنن  ، 


به امید روزی که خودمون بازار کار خودمون رو خراب نکنیم . دوستان عزیز واسه کارتون ارزش قائل بشید تا دیگرون هم به کار شما احترام بزارن ، پروژه های ارزون و تکراری نزنید ، این روند بدتر از یه بمب ساعتی عمل میکنه و بازار کار رو خراب میکنه . 





موفق باشید مهندسین .

----------


## elhamirani

واقعا سخن به جا و عالی بود

----------

